# Sushi



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

My usual is a sushi (rice) and sashimi (no rice) platter. It lets the chef pick the fish and you get a variety to try.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Try simple rolls first, or do Nigiri or Sashimi (which is just cuts of fish laid over rice or by itself). I would stick with salmon, tuna, spicy tuna (if you like spicy) and yellowtail. Maybe save the exotic stuff (like uni) for a different visit.

Once you have an idea of what you like, start getting the crazy rolls that have 13 different things on/in them.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Start with the rolls...I like the tuna and avocado rolls with the rice on the outside, also the salmon and avocado rolls with the rice on the outside...
You’ll get hooked. I have a sushi contraption that makes the rolls, I make them all the time.
check out this thread on my sushi making...








DIY Home Improvement Forum







www.diychatroom.com




Shrimp Tempura Sushi, ( with rice on the inside) shrimp bowl, and fried cod - from that thread.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> Start with the rolls...I like the tuna and avocado rolls with the rice on the outside, also the salmon and avocado rolls with the rice on the outside...
> You’ll get hooked. I have a sushi contraption that makes the rolls, I make them all the time.
> check out this thread on my sushi making...
> 
> ...


Wheres the raw ones? I want to try true raw sushi. Your dished above look very very good. Excellent work knot!
Are the rolls California rolls? I understand those are made with cooked fish or some protein.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Last week I made salmon rolls but didn’t post it...I make raw salmon rolls all the time, always with avocado. 
California rolls are crab and avocado...but, I never order them cause its usually imitation crab. 
Tuna and salmon rolls are the best.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I also make grava-lox frequently, have you seen my thread on that?
That‘s raw salmon at its best. 








Brunch Norwegian Style ~ Grava Lox.


I’ve been making Grava Lox for years. If you love salmon and love Nova Scotia Lox you’ll love Grava Lox. The salmon filet was on sale for 6.99 a pound. So, I bought a piece that was about 1 1/4 lb. for 8.40 ... With a boning knife carefully removed the skin. Wash and dry the salmon. Soak the...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

J.V., if you're squeamish about the taste of raw fish, just make sure you start out your first time with plenty of soy sauce and wasabi. Masks the taste of the fish (what little there is, in _good_ sushi).


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

One of my favorite sushi meals is a chirashi bowl. It's basically a bunch of different kinds of sashimi (raw) over rice. It's the same thing as a sashimi platter, but cheaper because it's just the fish and the rice, no careful presentation. But it tastes the same. Put a little ramekin of soy sauce on the side to dip everything in, maybe mix some wasabi into the soy sauce if you like. It's best to use chopsticks but there's no reason you couldn't use a fork.

This is my go-to meal when I arrive in a strange city on a business trip and have to eat dinner alone, and I want something healthy, filling, delicious and not terribly expensive. Even better to eat it in my hotel room so I don't have to fumble with chopsticks in public!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

huesmann said:


> J.V., if you're squeamish about the taste of raw fish, just make sure you start out your first time with plenty of soy sauce and wasabi. Masks the taste of the fish (what little there is, in _good_ sushi).


No not squeamish at all. I love raw oysters and clams and eat Ceviche sometimes. I want to try the raw style sushi.


snic said:


> One of my favorite sushi meals is a chirashi bowl. It's basically a bunch of different kinds of sashimi (raw) over rice. It's the same thing as a sashimi platter, but cheaper because it's just the fish and the rice, no careful presentation. But it tastes the same. Put a little ramekin of soy sauce on the side to dip everything in, maybe mix some wasabi into the soy sauce if you like. It's best to use chopsticks but there's no reason you couldn't use a fork.
> 
> This is my go-to meal when I arrive in a strange city on a business trip and have to eat dinner alone, and I want something healthy, filling, delicious and not terribly expensive. Even better to eat it in my hotel room so I don't have to fumble with chopsticks in public!


Thanks. I wish I knew how to use chop sticks. I have some here and I'm going to practice using them.
Maybe I wont look to green at sushi.
Also I understand the pieces are just one bite? Some of those look a little big for one bite?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

When I order the pieces of fish over the rice, I ask them to cut them in half, because
as you said - some pieces are very big.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> When I order the pieces of fish over the rice, I ask them to cut them in half, because
> as you said - some pieces are very big.


That's a great idea! Usually sashimi pieces are to be eaten in 2 or 3 bites. I use chopsticks only rarely, so I find it excruciatingly difficult to manage that - basically, grab the piece, dip it into soy sauce, cleanly bite off a mouthful, and elegantly replace the remaining part back on my plate. At any of those stages, the whole thing could fall apart. It's much easier for rolls, which are cut into bite-size pieces and are bound pretty tightly together with seaweed. I can eat those with chopsticks all day long. But I prefer sashimi.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> No not squeamish at all. I love raw oysters and clams and eat Ceviche sometimes. I want to try the raw style sushi.
> 
> Thanks. I wish I knew how to use chop sticks. I have some here and I'm going to practice using them.
> Maybe I wont look to green at sushi.
> Also I understand the pieces are just one bite? Some of those look a little big for one bite?


J.V. chopsticks are easy to use and once you learn the way to hold them you will be able to pick up a pair and they will fall naturally into place. I use them all the time for noodles often for rice and am able to pick up individual grains of rice with a fairly pointed pair. Also use them for anything else I'm eating. I haven't mastered "cutting" meat with the though. Check out this vid. There are others.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> J.V. chopsticks are easy to use and once you learn the way to hold them you will be able to pick up a pair and they will fall naturally into place. I use them all the time for noodles often for rice and am able to pick up individual grains of rice with a fairly pointed pair. Also use them for anything else I'm eating. I haven't mastered "cutting" meat with the though. Check out this vid. There are others.


I had to wait on my truck once and went into a place that made Japanese food. I sat at the bar and ordered a beer.
I saw they had chop sticks and I asked the girl about using them. She pulled out a pair that were connected together with a rubber band. They had it assembled so it would stay open until you squeezed them.
She said they make them up for kids. 

I have been asking about sushi and I just found out this place is highly recommended for sushi. Thanks for the video!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm proud to say I've been eating sushi since I was 7 on a train in Japan.
The fish is usually very fresh. Although, I notice lately there are a lot of restaurants here run by other Asian groups, like Thai who don't normally eat raw fish.

I usually order tekka maki , & nigiri - 
unagi, "hamachi" and octopus. The phone keeps changing my spelling. Tekka Maki is a good beginner sushi. Salmon is also good. Unagi is freshwater eel, but, cooked. If you find a really popular place, it can be a lot of fun. Specialty rolls can be fun with friends. I have a Dr. friend who had rainbow roll every night with her Persian husband. That's made up of a variety of fish.

In Hawaii, American sailors will eat a whole sushi buffet out. They hated to see them coming!

I had a tenant who was from Japan. When we went to a sushi bar. I asked lots of etiquette questions. He said people in Japan do all kinds of things, so don't worry.

Actually, of everyone I know who eats sushi, each likes something different.

Real sushi is eaten at the sushi bar, not tables. Try to get a seat where you can watch the chef work.

Oh, beware of fish belly if you don't like a strong fishy taste.

Personally, I wouldn't ask a Sushi Chef to cut up sushi nigiri because it's their work of art.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Sushi is finger food, unless it's got some sort of sauce on it that would require utensils... I routinely eat my sushi (especially nigiri) with my hands. It's just easier.


----------



## HowrdJns899 (Apr 6, 2021)

As for me, that no-lose option is to make Philadelphia, making it at home will be much faster, the main thing is to find a great recipe on YouTube


----------

